# My Latest Cake Creation....



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a themed cake I make for Labour day party for a divermaster who was going away, it was enjoyed by the Canadian Coast gard and countless others.It weighted in at 65 pounds and fed 150 people.The Octo was Lemon coconut and the base was german Chocolate.  All 100% edible


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

WoW!!
do you do birthday cakes???


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes she does.

Love the undersea theme. Very appropriate for the Coast Guard


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

that is art !!! and i bet yummy too :O)


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks ...........


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

As someone whos spent alot of years in the food/hospitality industry, this is very impressive! Many hours of patience,prep,and the perfect ingredients are needed (just to list a few) to create something like this.Good on you,would you like to come by and introduce some dessert options to my boss?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> As someone whos spent alot of years in the food/hospitality industry, this is very impressive! Many hours of patience,prep,and the perfect ingredients are needed (just to list a few) to create something like this.Good on you,would you like to come by and introduce some dessert options to my boss?


Anytime


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very creative. great job


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That is an amazing cake!!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

What a work of art! I am constantly amazed at what people can do with CAKES (but would never have the heart to eat such an incredible creation).


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yes she does.
> 
> Love the undersea theme. Very appropriate for the Coast Guard


appropriate i dont know.. dont think they would like to be stranded by a giant octopus haha
but really nice indeed!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Moved to YellowPages subforum.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Moved to YellowPages subforum.


O. Should my scrolling be moved their as well ?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Do u have a website to portfolio of theme cakes , I want to see more


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow that's really well put together. Nice to see what other people do away from their tanks


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Do u have a website to portfolio of theme cakes , I want to see more


No website yet  will have to get around to having one made.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> No website yet  will have to get around to having one made.


I smell opportunity Shawn! Fantastic cake! The diver detail is unreal! Good luck with future projects!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274910,-122.834779


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Too Cool,,,


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Wow awesomeness...


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

That is awesome!!!


----------

